# What are you drinking NOW?!



## Boss Hogg

As an homage to the great "listening" thread, this seems to be a natural evolution (or at least it does to me ).

So, to start the ball rolling:

Rosemount Estate Shiraz


----------



## tony64

You know me Matt Diet Coke.


----------



## Kevin Stringer

Just finished a pint of Murphys.

Kev


----------



## Strommie

Big big glass of Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## KayleeUK

7-up


----------



## Boss Hogg

Kevin Stringer said:


> Just finished a pint of Murphys.
> 
> Kev


Blimey Kev a little avant-garde for you old chap?  Funnily enough was fancying a load of Guinness for tomorrow!  Oh, and time for another then surely!

Tony - Coke is one thing, but Diet!  Good lord man


----------



## pokemon_master

I'm drinking nothing but I will have a big glass of Moo Moo Milk before Ugly Betty is on.. 

What I am not a drinker??  Bet you didn't expect a 17 year old to say that right??


----------



## BRobson

Just started my first Rasberry Absolut and Lemonade


----------



## Night-train

Me; Bacardi and bitter lemon.

DW; Bacardi and Pepsi Max.

Bliss!!!


----------



## Kevin Stringer

Night-train said:


> Me; Bacardi and bitter lemon.
> 
> DW; Bacardi and Pepsi Max.
> 
> Bliss!!!



Did a crate of Bacardi fall off the back of a lorry?   

Kev


----------



## carolfoy

pomegranate juice with vodka and cassis!


----------



## jockey

it's my turn to have a drink this evening as DH is on baby duty I am having a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon! Cheers


----------



## saratogagirl

a nice drop of pinot grigio, and toasting Debs promotion


----------



## Night-train

Kevin Stringer said:


> Did a crate of Bacardi fall off the back of a lorry?
> 
> Kev



Two actually.  We've just cracked open the first!


----------



## mandymouse

Contrary to popular belief, I'm not actually an alkie and I never drink at home (I just make up for it on holiday)   

I've just had a cup of tea if that counts


----------



## Boss Hogg

mandymouse said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I'm not actually an alkie and I never drink at home (I just make up for it on holiday)
> 
> I've just had a cup of tea if that counts


See that's odd.  I'm the opposite - drink like fish at home, but, don't touch a drop on holiday


----------



## saratogagirl

Mandy  - a cup of tea  - how very dare you !!


----------



## pixiepower04

Amaretto & Diet Coke - heaven on earth


----------



## KayleeUK

BRobson said:


> Just started my first Rasberry Absolut and Lemonade



That sounds nice Jackie 

Sue and Vicki are visiting us tomorrow so I have the fridge stocked   You know what a drinker she is


----------



## Lizzybear

Nothing but I quite fancy a hot chocolate


----------



## pokemon_master

KayleeUK said:


> That sounds nice Jackie
> 
> Sue and Vicki are visiting us tomorrow so I have the fridge stocked   You know what a drinker she is



Oh we all know Kaylee... Remember what happened when we had "Dis-oo" set up.. Good times laughing at sue when she was drunk...


----------



## mandymouse

Boss Hogg said:


> See that's odd.  I'm the opposite - drink like fish at home, but, don't touch a drop on holiday



Yeah, I believe you Matt, thousands wouldn't  mind you, I do feel like I'm letting the side down


----------



## carolfoy

mandymouse said:


> mind you, I do feel like I'm letting the side down


yes you blooming well are missus! get that vino open NOW!!!


----------



## tony64

I don't care i'm on the Tea, Got to pick up DS later and run SIL to the airport in the morning. bet you can guess where they are going.


----------



## Boss Hogg

tony64 said:


> I don't care i'm on the Tea, Got to pick up DS later and run SIL to the airport in the morning. bet you can guess where they are going.


Early start mate?  Guess it's not too far for you.


----------



## tony64

50 mins pick up at 6.50


----------



## Netty

Lizzybear said:


> Nothing but I quite fancy a hot chocolate



Thats what i've just had i've got to be up early tomorrow morning and drive  ask me tomorrow night......


----------



## florida sun

KayleeUK said:


> That sounds nice Jackie
> 
> Sue and Vicki are visiting us tomorrow so I have the fridge stocked   You know what a drinker she is




Hey!! Hey!!!!What a cheek, true though 

Im just drinking the only thing I could find in the fridge, low calorie wine,....No calories...no fat...no blooming good..its awful


----------



## Boss Hogg

florida sun said:


> Hey!! Hey!!!!What a cheek, true though
> 
> Im just drinking the only thing I could find in the fridge, low calorie wine,....No calories...no fat...no blooming good..its awful


Hells teeth do they make that sort of stuff?  Surely lo-cal wine is also called water?! 
Get yourself some hard liquor girl!


----------



## BingsingsWaltDisney

Picked DW Diane from station settle down to a bottle of Becks and watch Ugly Betty


----------



## florida sun

Boss Hogg said:


> Hells teeth do they make that sort of stuff?  Surely lo-cal wine is also called water?!
> Get yourself some hard liquor girl!




Matt, they do indeed make it, and your right its absolute rubbish, I have tasted stronger water, its ok just found a bottle of Absolute Vodka, much better


----------



## Boss Hogg

florida sun said:


> Matt, they do indeed make it, and your right its absolute rubbish, I have tasted stronger water, its ok just found a bottle of Absolute Vodka, much better


Steady there Sue, don't drink it too quick.

My bottle of Shiraz has now gone - I reckon the stuff evaporates, so off to track down some Jack Daniels


----------



## Minniespal

Peach Schnapps, Champagne and Orange Juice ~ Since I've been sick this week thought I better stock up on some Vitamin C


----------



## cheryl.UK

A bottle of Bolinger, thanks to my DH and Valentines Day.


----------



## Tron[ADS]

Diet Coke with Cherry......the UK version...Although I have 10 cans of the US version in the Fridge, but im saving those for special occasions ;-)


----------



## Sanibel Spirit

Good morning, 

On my first cup of green tea with lemon (am trying to be healthy after too much coffee at work during the week!)


----------



## Spook

Boss Hogg said:


> Steady there Sue, don't drink it too quick.
> 
> My bottle of Shiraz has now gone - I reckon the stuff evaporates, so off to track down some Jack Daniels



You've just reminded me when I was 15 I went on a school cruise.  One of my cabin mates smuggled on a bottle of wine, drank it herself and told the rest of us it had 'evaporated' and we believed her.  Oh how naive we were in those days  

As it's morning I am drinking pomegranate and blueberry juice

Jan


----------



## tony64

Mochachino and Jam donut.


----------



## Minniespal

tony64 said:


> Mochachino and Jam donut.



Lovely


----------



## Boss Hogg

tony64 said:


> Mochachino and Jam donut.


Do you put the donut through a blender??
Good trip this morning?

Currently on coffee only.  Been a lazy morning, so have had 3 of them - won't be sleeping tonight!


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke with lunch  

ive tragically got a bottle of weightwatchers wine in the fridge tho


----------



## tony64

Boss Hogg said:


> Do you put the donut through a blender??
> Good trip this morning?


It was a dunkin donut  

Did Gatwick in 45 Mins, no traffic and breakfast at McD's after.


----------



## mark&sue

I had just poured myself a vodka and cranberry light when I started to read this thread and now after reading what PJ was drinking want to have an amaretto and diet coke as it sounds so nice.  So thanks everyone as I now have a new drink to try and I just happen to have a spare bottle of amaretto and loads of diet coke.

Mark is drinking a bottle of nice cold strongbow cider


Susan


----------



## jen_uk

A lovely vodka and diet coke, Im just off to the pub to have a few there and then I will be staggering home later to have a few more at home!!


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm about to make a coffee - although I should be drinking tea as I've had to buy 320 teabags in order to get 2 monkeys and I'm the only tea drinker in the house!

Libby


----------



## KayleeUK

Sue and I are having a nice bottle of wine  Vicki is here, Alan is drinking Bud and Joseph is fast asleep!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

im having tea libby...feel free to pass some my way


----------



## maggs

Some  Duchy's Original ale - very nice indeed.

Maggs


----------



## BRobson

Dimplenose said:


> I'm about to make a coffee - although I should be drinking tea as I've had to buy 320 teabags in order to get 2 monkeys and I'm the only tea drinker in the house!
> 
> Libby



   

I did that when it was the Gromit mugs - I am still using the PG tips yet


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn Bru through a pink straw


----------



## Strommie

Cherryade out of my Disney Heffalump glass


----------



## jen_uk

A nice cup of tea in my Rainforest Cafe mug


----------



## Boss Hogg

A most pleasant glass of 2003 Rioja.


----------



## crispywelsh

dry blackthorn for me


----------



## Minniespal

Fizzy water with a slice of lime


----------



## Boss Hogg

A nice large refreshing Manhattan


----------



## jen_uk

Boss Hogg said:


> A nice large refreshing Manhattan



Starting early then?!


----------



## Boss Hogg

jen_uk said:


> Starting early then?!


Is there any other time to start??


----------



## carolfoy

another Carol cocktail - vodka, orange cassis and pomegranate juice (well I've got to get my 5 a day from somewhere )


----------



## tony64

Boss Hogg said:


> Is there any other time to start??


It's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## Kevin Stringer

Finishing off the Murphy's. Starting on the Boddingtons verrryyy shortly!

Kev


----------



## pokemon_master

You can guess what I am going to have.. Yup, another glass of Moo Moo Milk.. 

How very predictable am I?


----------



## Sunny Soph

pokemon_master said:


> You can guess what I am going to have.. Yup, another glass of Moo Moo Milk..
> 
> How very predictable am I?



You little baby


----------



## carolfoy

pokemon_master said:


> You can guess what I am going to have.. Yup, another glass of Moo Moo Milk..
> 
> How very predictable am I?




That's my boy!   you stay upstairs son, while mummys downstairs getting wrecked


----------



## squitty

I have just opened a bottle of cold Bud Ice....mmm...lovely


----------



## Laurafoster

carolfoy said:


> (well I've got to get my 5 a day from somewhere )




   


Thats why i make sure i drink plenty of wine! It is after all grape juice right?!


----------



## saratogagirl

just about to have a refreshing smoothie, with a spash of vodka, couldn't agree more Carol. have to have our five fruits a day.  This is why I drink so much wine, a grape is a fruit, fruit is good for you, wine is where I get my five a day


----------



## Lisash

A nice cold glass of Chardonnay mmmm


----------



## Shane

Orange Squash


----------



## Minniespal

carolfoy said:


> That's my boy!   you stay upstairs son, while mummys downstairs getting wrecked


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with lime


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Going to progress onto Lucozade in a bit cos I don't feel well


----------



## Minniespal

Strommie said:


> Going to progress onto Lucozade in a bit cos I don't feel well



Kathryn ~ Hope you are not getting what I had last week


----------



## fuse04

Old Peculiar, Waitrose had a offer today and who was I to refuse best go get another one now!

Rob


----------



## jen_uk

carolfoy said:


> another Carol cocktail - vodka, orange cassis and pomegranate juice (well I've got to get my 5 a day from somewhere )



Hey Carol I think thats a diet that even I could stick to!!


----------



## jen_uk

carolfoy said:


> That's my boy!   you stay upstairs son, while mummys downstairs getting wrecked


----------



## natalielongstaff

a very strong coffee to wake me up


----------



## Minniespal

Fizzy water.


----------



## Strommie

Weightwatchers mandarin and lemon water


----------



## higgy66

boiled water - I save all my milk allowance to have a nice milky coffee when i get home (with 2 choc digestives!)


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Tango


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Lime


----------



## carolfoy

skinny latte


----------



## KayleeUK

Cup of tea


----------



## pokemon_master

I've just had a Capri Sun. Ahhhhh...  



Sunny Soph said:


> You little baby



   



carolfoy said:


> That's my boy!   you stay upstairs son, while mummys downstairs getting wrecked


----------



## florida sun

Diet Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea as usual, im a creature of habit if nothing else


----------



## carolfoy

gin and pineapple (another 4 to go and I'll get my fruit allowance in  )


----------



## pokemon_master

In about 10 Minutes It's Moo Moo Milk Time.. 

Mummy, Please don't get too drunk tonight!!!


----------



## pokemon_master

carolfoy said:


> gin and pineapple (another 4 to go and I'll get my fruit allowance in  )



Oh and she's off!  

In about five minutes there will be a chorus of "Don't Stop Me Now"..


----------



## carolfoy

get back to your room where you belong....


....and don't drink the milk straight from the carton!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Lime


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cherryade


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## Strommie

Moving on to the hard stuff now (Lucozade)


----------



## natalielongstaff

a small glass of wine


----------



## carolfoy

a large glass of wine! well, I have just finished grouting the bathroom


----------



## florida sun

Now Im running very low on anything worth having, my options are Vodka, but I have no coke, low calorie wine that tastes like water, a 5 year old bottle of babycham, or a dodgy looking yellow drink that the label has fallen off????


----------



## carolfoy

florida sun said:


> Now Im running very low on anything worth having, my options are Vodka, but I have no coke, low calorie wine that tastes like water, a 5 year old bottle of babycham, or a dodgy looking yellow drink that the label has fallen off????



1, vodka straight! 
2, low calorie wine? add some sugar, it'll ferment and taste better  
3, a 5 year old bottle of babycham? left over from your 18th birthday party eh?   mind you it might be really strong by now  
4, best not - probably a water sample left over from expecting Vicki!


----------



## Boss Hogg

Campo Vieja Crianza for me - very pleasant


----------



## pokemon_master

carolfoy said:


> get back to your room where you belong....
> 
> 
> ....and don't drink the milk straight from the carton!



   

I always have it in my Snow white and the seven dwarfs cup that was given to me  by a Burger King promotion ages ago.  It's sooooooo big, so why not..  

Yes Mum, I DO use a coaster!! Thomas the Tank Engine ones...  Somethings never die huh?? 



florida sun said:


> Now Im running very low on anything worth having, my options are Vodka, but I have no coke, low calorie wine that tastes like water, a 5 year old bottle of babycham, or a dodgy looking yellow drink that the label has fallen off????



Mix them all together, and if you're still consciencous in the morning, tell us what it tastes like..


----------



## AnitaCB

A cup of tea 

Got so drunk on new years eve I haven't touched a drop since!


----------



## florida sun

carolfoy said:


> 1, vodka straight!
> 2, low calorie wine? add some sugar, it'll ferment and taste better
> 3, a 5 year old bottle of babycham? left over from your 18th birthday party eh?   mind you it might be really strong by now
> 4, best not - probably a water sample left over from expecting Vicki!



1. I would, but need to wake up tomorrow!

2. I dont have any sugar, so thats out the window.

3. You know your right hon, I think it was left over from my 18th. so maybe its a little older than 5 years 

4. What can I say to that        

I have decided to stick to what I know best, a tin of Carling found in the vegtable section of my fridge, now as Im not keen on vegtables, I cant remember the last time I opened that compartment, so Ive no idea how old this is


----------



## Shane

Water


----------



## KayleeUK

Milk


----------



## pokemon_master

KayleeUK said:


> Milk



Glad there is someone else that likes Milk.


----------



## natalielongstaff

my 1st coffee of the day....i had a horrible nights sleep so i need to wake up fast


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

WW Mandarin and Lemon flavoured water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## florida sun

Diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Fanta


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of tea


----------



## jjpenguin

grotty coffee out of the machine


----------



## carolfoy

grotty coffee - want a latte!


----------



## KayleeUK

Tango Clear


----------



## carolfoy

white zinfandel


----------



## florida sun

Work tomorrow so a diet coke


----------



## Boss Hogg

Hardys Cabernet Sauvignon/Shiraz blend


----------



## tony64

More Tea vicar.


----------



## brightspark

A mug of HOT water...


----------



## Ji||s

Strong Coffee!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ji||s said:


> Strong Coffee!!



and me !! overslept this morning


----------



## Strommie

Red Grape & Raspberry juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## brightspark

Another hot water...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn Bru through a neon pink straw


----------



## pokemon_master

When Babylon is on, guess what'll I'll have....


----------



## natalielongstaff

a nice glass of white wine


----------



## Floridadreamlel

Tea!


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## TinkTatoo

Green Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## florida sun

Cup of Coffee


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## cstokell

Milk


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn Bru:


----------



## TinkTatoo

A nice cold glass of white Zinfandel


----------



## KayleeUK

Water


----------



## Boss Hogg

Marques de la Concordia Rioja, and very nice it is too!


----------



## mozzman

bud light with jack daniels chaser,kids have drove me nuts tonight


----------



## Boss Hogg

mozzman said:


> bud light with jack daniels chaser,kids have drove me nuts tonight


nice combo, just drop the "lite" and you're away


----------



## florida sun

Im shattered tonight and the slightest drop of alcohol is likely to send me to bed, so Im having a cup of tea.


----------



## tony64

Mochachino and an Iced Donut ( I'd be starting to look like Homer but I don't drink Duff)


----------



## Boss Hogg

What is it with you and donuts?  Yorkies would be more appropriate surely  Having had a couple of glasses of port with my bread and cheese I am back on the Rioja, albeit I think the bottle is getting more empty by the second


----------



## Hilary

Camomile tea


----------



## Goofyish

Just come back from ASDA and having a nice cup of tea


----------



## tony64

Boss Hogg said:


> What is it with you and donuts?
> albeit I think the bottle is getting more empty by the second



Coffee N Donuts are more "American Trucker" Matt.
I reckon it must be evaporating,


----------



## CustardTart

DH is enjoying a Chilean Merlot and I'm sipping Lindauer sparkling rose - the pinkness is my weakness...


----------



## jockey

Just water for me tonight, I am on nightshift tonight!


----------



## Minniespal

Water, slightly hung-over


----------



## jockey

Minniespal said:


> Water, slightly hung-over



Never mind the water Florence, they say the "hair of the dog" works a treat!


----------



## Minniespal

jockey said:


> Never mind the water Florence, they say the "hair of the dog" works a treat!



My thoughts exactly Jill ~ Now having a peach schnapps and orange juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke, jusy come bck from an early meal with DBF and am more than a little tipsy


----------



## Minniespal

Strommie said:


> Diet coke, jusy come bck from an early meal with DBF and am more than a little tipsy



Nice one Kathryn


----------



## florida sun

Strommie said:


> Diet coke, jusy come bck from an early meal with DBF and am more than a little tipsy



Thats my girl, 

Just about 1/2 of the way through a wonderful bottle of Jarrah Ridge Chardonnay and its going down a treat


----------



## Hilary

Hot chocolate

_(thinks:  Half past eight on a Saturday night and I'm drinking hot chocolate?  Am I missing something?)_


----------



## Minniespal

Half way through a nice bottle of Jacobs Creek sparking Rose, very nice it is to DH is enjoying a Bud, more wine for me.


----------



## jockey

Minniespal said:


> My thoughts exactly Jill ~ Now having a peach schnapps and orange juice



Good for you!!  Just getting DS to bed then I am going to have some wine!


----------



## jen_uk

Just about to have a vodka and diet coke.


----------



## wils

Orange Juice for me - have sent DH to Tescos for wine.  May need some as DS is still awake and screaming


----------



## tony64

Just putting the Kettle on for a cup of char.


----------



## BingsingsWaltDisney

Just picked up DW Diane from Manchester and cracked open my 1st bottle of lager


----------



## CustardTart

Minniespal said:


> Half way through a nice bottle of Jacobs Creek sparking Rose, very nice it is to DH is enjoying a Bud, more wine for me.


There's something about a sparkling rose, Florence...   I'm quaffing the same fizzy Lindauer rose as last night - lurvely!


----------



## crispywelsh

no change here jules asleep dry blackthorn for me


----------



## Lisash

A nice cup of hot chocolate


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet orangeade


----------



## jen_uk

A lovely cup of tea.


----------



## Minniespal

Sparkling Water


----------



## Boss Hogg

Nice ice cold bottle of Sol with a generous chunk of lime


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Peach Schnapps and Fresh Orange Juice


----------



## Claire L

A nice chilled glass of E & J Chenin Blanc


----------



## Danauk

Champagne, we are celebrating as DH has just got a new job, whooooo.


----------



## jen_uk

Danauk said:


> Champagne, we are celebrating as DH has just got a new job, whooooo.



Congratulations!!


----------



## saratogagirl

Congratulations on DH job, I am on the wine for a change


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## carolfoy

boring coffee (as in, not latte/cappucino etc)


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with lime


----------



## higgy66

Hot boiled water (again!)


----------



## TinkTatoo

Double shot grande Latte


----------



## Strommie

Really Light Ribena


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## carolfoy

Strommie said:


> Diet Pepsi



DITTO


----------



## scottishsue

Diet ginger beer with lime


----------



## Strommie

Minute Maid Red Grape and Raspberry juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## alisonbestford

'Cafe Switch' Creamy Pleasure


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Boss Hogg

For a change, a glass of Rioja


----------



## wilma-bride

The blood of a virgin


----------



## Kevin Stringer

wilma-bride said:


> The blood of a virgin




Giving up smoking hasn't affected your mood at all then Joh?   

Kev


----------



## Boss Hogg

wilma-bride said:


> The blood of a virgin


Hell's teeth!!  Just goes to show the difference of living in the country, we can't get virgin's blood in Gloucester, only some old slapper's!!


----------



## Spook

A glass a chilled red wine

Jan


----------



## Minniespal

Fresh Grapefruit Juice


----------



## carolfoy

Carol cocktail


----------



## pokemon_master

I'll be drinking my normal Moo Moo Milk at 9.00, so I am ready for Never Mind the Buzzcocks at 10.00. 

There is defintely a generation gap between me and my mummy..


----------



## Danauk

A nice glass of merlot


----------



## alisonbestford

Ovaltine


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Grapefruit and lime flavoured water


----------



## carolfoy

pokemon_master said:


> I'll be drinking my normal Moo Moo Milk at 9.00, so I am ready for Never Mind the Buzzcocks at 10.00.
> 
> There is defintely a generation gap between me and my mummy..



Cheeky beggar! get back in your room


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Coffee, I'm always drinking Coffee.....


----------



## alisonbestford

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

My second diet pepsi of the morning


----------



## wilma-bride

My second diet coke of the day - no better way to start the day


----------



## MadScouser

Coconut Actimel - suprisingly good. Then back to the coffee


----------



## MadScouser

Boss Hogg said:


> Hell's teeth!!  Just goes to show the difference of living in the country, we can't get virgin's blood in Gloucester, only some old slapper's!!



Are you a Gloucester boy ? A Shed-head ?  Whereabouts ?


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jen_uk

A can of diet coke


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## Danauk

A can of diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and Red Bull


----------



## brightspark

Another hot water...


----------



## saratogagirl

Friday night, so starting early, a nice cold glass of white wine


----------



## Boss Hogg

saratogagirl said:


> Friday night, so starting early, a nice cold glass of white wine


5.14 is not early Jules!  10.30am is early!
I'm on the Rioja for a change.


----------



## crispywelsh

Matt I am having a large Blackthorn, Jules got Take That Tickets today, and guess who's the lucky bloke who gets to accompany her !  I now have the pleasure of the DVD of the last concert, please think of me ..


----------



## JohnnySharp2

I am attempting to drink some frozen Pepsi - left a big bottle in the freezer 2 hours ago and forgot about it


----------



## Boss Hogg

crispywelsh said:


> Matt I am having a large Blackthorn, Jules got Take That Tickets today, and guess who's the lucky bloke who gets to accompany her !  I now have the pleasure of the DVD of the last concert, please think of me ..


When for mate?

If that was me I be on something MUCH harder than Blackthorn!!


----------



## crispywelsh

November the 17th, she has booked a hotel for two nights as well, so at least I get a weekend away, I may head for the hard stuff cupboard soon


----------



## tony64

No work tomorrow, no kids to taxi around. Don't tell Matt but I'm going to open a bottle on wine.


----------



## Kevin Stringer

crispywelsh said:


> November the 17th, she has booked a hotel for two nights as well, so at least I get a weekend away, I may head for the hard stuff cupboard soon



Ian - I'd advise staying in the hotel and sending Jules off to the concert alone. Failing that, I can lend you a pair of industrial strength ear protectors.  

Kev


----------



## Minniespal

Peach Schnapps and fresh orange


----------



## scottishsue

Martini and lemonade


----------



## fuse04

Boss Hogg said:


> When for mate?
> 
> If that was me I be on something MUCH harder than Blackthorn!!



I completely agree, I would have to be getting out the Jim Beam!


----------



## fuse04

Kevin Stringer said:


> Ian - I'd advise staying in the hotel and sending Jules off to the concert alone. Failing that, I can lend you a pair of industrial strength ear protectors.
> 
> Kev



The ear protectors only solve 50% of the problem though, someone hear will need to provide some protection on the visuals!


----------



## Boss Hogg

tony64 said:


> No work tomorrow, no kids to taxi around. Don't tell Matt but I'm going to open a bottle on wine.


HELLS TEETH!!  Missed this last night - have you a bad head this morning old chap?

So far a couple of coffees for me, and I guess it is a little early for a cold one just yet However, 58 mins and counting till the pubs open, which is always a good guage, that having been said Its 5'o'clock somewhere!!


----------



## tony64

Heads fine and I slept like a log. 

Good practise for cruisin'


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of coffee


----------



## Danauk

A cup of coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

At the moment just coffee 
This evening i'll be sipping a Sloe Gin with Lemonade, ice and a slice


----------



## Boss Hogg

Guinness to toast Gloucster's mighty victory away at Northampton!


----------



## homerdog

Guinness it is then   

Come on Glaws!


----------



## scottishsue

Glass of white wine


----------



## Strommie

Rose wine (drinking on my own...not good  )


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and red bull


----------



## CustardTart

Chilled unoaked Chardonnay - mmmm....


----------



## wideeyes

beer..


----------



## Danauk

Chilled chardonay, lovely!


----------



## mozzman

bud light getting in training missus called into work emergency so i got the kids


----------



## jen_uk

vodka and diet coke


----------



## Richard Bruvofetc

Ruddles County


----------



## tony64

Mochachino them off to pick up SIL from the airport after 2 weeks in Florida.


----------



## spm23

Water, its breakfast time and MOTD repeat


----------



## Minniespal

Fresh grapefruit juice


----------



## Strommie

Lucozade


----------



## Boss Hogg

Nice cold pint of the black stuff!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Danauk

A cup of afternoon tea


----------



## florida sun

A nice cup of coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Minniespal

Jacob's Creek Shiraz


----------



## UKDEB

Nothing.


----------



## Minniespal

UKDEB said:


> Nothing.



Deb ~ You really need to be quicker and beat Matt to the drinkies


----------



## jen_uk

Cup of tea.


----------



## UKDEB

Minniespal said:


> Deb ~ You really need to be quicker and beat Matt to the drinkies



Tis true!


----------



## Danauk

Orange juice, I really should be in bed to get up early for work tomorrow but can't sleep!


----------



## Minniespal

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Strommie said:


> Diet Irn Bru



A great choice


----------



## Strommie

Minniespal said:


> A great choice



Why thank you  I love Irn Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Strommie said:


> Why thank you  I love Irn Bru



Me too only allowed one can a day now, which I've already drunk, on water now


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of tea


----------



## tony64

Nothing and that CAN'T do good.


----------



## Minniespal

Orange Juice


----------



## Boss Hogg

tony64 said:


> Nothing and that CAN'T do good.



Not developing a taste for the wine are we mate?


----------



## tony64

Boss Hogg said:


> Not developing a taste for the wine are we mate?


Not sure, I may need more practise.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

reef


----------



## irongirlof12

decaf coffe - getting close to bed time !


----------



## scottishsue

Bacardi & Diet coke


----------



## jen_uk

natalielongstaff said:


> reef



Oooh I love Reef, its lovely when its ice cold, havent had any for ages tho.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Tango Apple


----------



## Chilly

Ribena Light


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline Schweppes...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke - again


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf tea...


----------



## Boss Hogg

A glass of slightly chilled Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## CustardTart

A glass of Marks & Spencer's prosecco...


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with cherry


----------



## Boss Hogg

The bad end (the empty one!) of a bottle of wine, question is, do I fancy another glass of red or something stronger?  Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## chunkster20uk

I always find that I am always tempted to open another bottle wine, so to have one more glass and end up finishing the bottle!!   

Am on call this week so I am not drinking anyting other than soft drinks.


----------



## Strommie

Orange & Passion Fruit juice


----------



## Spook

White coffee, no sugar

Jan


----------



## Minniespal

Ice-cold water


----------



## Boss Hogg

After opting for "something stronger" last night, staying on Shiraz tonight


----------



## jen_uk

A very large vodka diet coke!  Ive got the exam board moderators coming to college tomorrow to look at my students work so I need something to relax me tonight!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Chilly

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Coca Cola Zero


----------



## Chilly

more tea


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf tea...


----------



## Minniespal

Iced Water


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Last of my Slimline Schwepps - which means I've now _got_ to go to the supermarket...


----------



## mandymouse

Cor, I could really do with a large Bailey's, but I think I'll go and make myself a cuppa tea


----------



## fuse04

As it is Friday I thought I would follow up the two Speckled Hens at lunch time with a bottle of NZ Sauvignon Blanc

Rob


----------



## Boss Hogg

Good boy!  Following up my wine and bourbon from earlier with some more wine - well it is Friday!!


----------



## fuse04

Boss Hogg said:


> Good boy!  Following up my wine and bourbon from earlier with some more wine - well it is Friday!!



I am a Jim Beam fan wheras most I know are in the JD camp.....what about you Matt?

Rob


----------



## lexie32

ice cold bud!  

( only 1.5 WW points per bottle, wine is 2 per 175ml glass, so it looks like the tipple for me for a while)


----------



## fuse04

lexie32 said:


> ice cold bud!
> 
> ( only 1.5 WW points per bottle, wine is 2 per 175ml glass, so it looks like the tipple for me for a while)



Hi Alex I wouldn;t worry about .5 between friends! I see you get to florida one day before us, got news is we will have one day left when you are home ;0)

Rob


----------



## Boss Hogg

fuse04 said:


> I am a Jim Beam fan wheras most I know are in the JD camp.....what about you Matt?
> 
> Rob


Like both, but would probably prefer Jim Beam to JD.  I've tried a few different ones in my time, and of the easily accessible ones in the UK I would say Woodford Reserve is my favourite, but not cheap.

But, Makers Mark and Wild Turkey are as nice as any I reckon.

All this talk is making me thirsty!!


----------



## fuse04

Boss Hogg said:


> Like both, but would probably prefer Jim Beam to JD.  I've tried a few different ones in my time, and of the easily accessible ones in the UK I would say Woodford Reserve is my favourite, but not cheap.
> 
> But, Makers Mark and Wild Turkey are as nice as any I reckon.
> 
> All this talk is making me thirsty!!



Yup, this Oster Bay is going doing really well but I reckon I deserve it! I will keep an eye open for the bourbon suggestions Matt. 

Oh well gotta go cos the bottle is lonely and the DW might get there first!

Rob


----------



## Boss Hogg

fuse04 said:


> Yup, this Oster Bay is going doing really well but I reckon I deserve it! I will keep an eye open for the bourbon suggestions Matt.
> 
> Oh well gotta go cos the bottle is lonely and the DW might get there first!
> 
> Rob


Always happy to recommend Bourbon - if you're in the US get some Four Roses - love it.  Blantons really nice, but a LOT of money, Jack Daniels green label's nice.
Enjoy your wine.

Matt


----------



## tony64

No surprises tonight i'm on the Tea.


----------



## Boss Hogg

tony64 said:


> No surprises tonight i'm on the Tea.


Need to start getting in some practice - especially with the Tonester drink-a-thon coming up on the 25th!


----------



## lexie32

fuse04 said:


> Hi Alex I wouldn;t worry about .5 between friends! I see you get to florida one day before us, got news is we will have one day left when you are home ;0)
> 
> Rob



fraid not Rob, managed to twist dh's arm into going for 16 nights this time as we were delayed 24 hours and missed a day last time  looking forward to chilling in the spa with a proper american Bud


----------



## angel659

Vodka and coke and loving every minute of it.


----------



## jen_uk

Just finished my 19th vodka diet coke of the diet, hic


----------



## CustardTart

Some peculiar pineapple flavoured water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7Up


----------



## saratogagirl

coffee, see I do drink something other than wine


----------



## florida sun

Diet Coke


----------



## kizzy212

well at 12.53 i would have to say coffee two sugars


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7Up


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with cherry


----------



## CustardTart

Sparkling Pinot Grigio...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Sprite


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## mark&sue

its now today again and I am still drinking vodka and diet coke but wish i was in bed asleep.   



Susan


----------



## jen_uk

vodka diey coke woohoo!


----------



## Dimplenose

Coffee - but it's decaf so not very good for waking me up this morning!

Libby


----------



## tony64

my 2nd coffee of the morning


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Sprite


----------



## wideeyes

tea..


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf coffee...


----------



## Danauk

coke zero


----------



## scottishsue

Diet 7 Up


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with citrus zest


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Decaf Coke...


----------



## wilma-bride

Fanta Zero - my new addiction


----------



## ely3857

wilma-bride said:


> Fanta Zero - my new addiction



*I can't abide 'diet' drinks but Gavin got this the other day and i wasnt half bad.*

*I'm drinking tea at the mo' - I can be found with a cup of tea in my hand at most points of the day

 

Jodie*


----------



## CustardTart

Marks and Spencers Vintage Cava! Cheers!!!


----------



## Boss Hogg

Currently on some Shiraz, we've had friends here to watch the Gloucester game, and have had a _nice_ amount of alcohol, so just chillin' havin' some wine


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Minniespal said:


> Diet Irn-Bru




Woo Hoo


----------



## Danauk

A glass of chilled chardonay.


----------



## Strommie

Still on Diet Coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Sprite


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Lovely ice cold water


----------



## Laurafoster

Nice OJ!


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of coffee


----------



## jen_uk

Pepsi max


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf tea...


----------



## Strommie

Another Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Minniespal said:


> Diet Irn-Bru




Ahh, you love your Irn Bru don't you


----------



## Minniespal

Strommie said:


> Ahh, you love your Irn Bru don't you



I do, it's killing me only being able to have 3 cans a day.


----------



## angel659

Orange squash


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Decaf Coke...


----------



## florida sun

Cup of Tea


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Lilt


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with lime


----------



## Spook

coffee with sweetner

Jan


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Ice cold water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## jen_uk

Pepsi Max


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## BRobson

Minniespal said:


> Diet Irn Bru



I cant get a taste for the diet stuff. Full fat Bru for me (pmt - I am allowed)


----------



## Danauk

champagne - we just had an inspection at work, I am celebrating getting my life back for a while (well for 3 months until the next one!)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Fanta Apple Zero


----------



## jen_uk

water


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf coffee...


----------



## jen_uk

Pepsi Max


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Lime


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke Citrus Burst


----------



## BRobson

Minniespal said:


> Diet Coke Citrus Burst



Not tried that one 

Diet Coke


----------



## Laurafoster

Strong Coffee - trying to stay awake at work!


----------



## Spook

Strawberry & Kiwi squash

Jan


----------



## Minniespal

BRobson said:


> Not tried that one
> 
> Diet Coke



It's nice ~ sort of a mixture of lemon and lime 

Diet 7UP


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Cochise

Crappy Nescafe but dreaming of Corona Lights with Lime next to the pool. No Orlando booked


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## BRobson

Diet coke again - i may have a problem


----------



## florida sun

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Dimplenose

To quote (or possibly mis-quote) a famous Star Trek captain

"Earl Grey Tea - Hot"

Libby


----------



## mandymouse

Just a cup of tea at the moment, though a nice glass of wine would go down very nicely now


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Decaf Coke...


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with citrus zest


----------



## BRobson

Just opened a bottle of wine


----------



## jen_uk

Diet coke, vodka to follow shortly


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cherryade


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tony64

Mochachino


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cherryade


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with lime


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Boss Hogg

Far to many soft drinks on here - and diet to boot!

For me Campo Vieja Crianza (non-diet!)


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free


----------



## Strommie

Fanta Apple Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Chilly

Just done a tea round for myself and the girls in the office.


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Ice-cold Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free.


----------



## Chilly

More tea


----------



## Minniespal

Ice-cold Water


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Iced Water


----------



## tony64

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Spook

Diet lemonade

Jan


----------



## florida sun

Nice cold glass of white wine- Its been a tough week


----------



## jen_uk

florida sun said:


> Nice cold glass of white wine- Its been a tough week



Oooh an alcoholic drink would slip down just nicely right now but sadly there isnt any in the house!  Have a glass for me Sue!


----------



## Missish

Apple juice
(I'm always drinking apple juice)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Lime


----------



## Laurafoster

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

strong coffee


----------



## Strommie

Really Light Ribena


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had my 1st cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Ice-cold Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## brightspark

More hot water (except it's been sitting round a while and now is vaguely just off cold...)


----------



## Minniespal

Banana and Peach Smoothie


----------



## saratogagirl

Chardonnay


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cherryade


----------



## Minniespal

Grapefruit Juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with citrus burst


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Coffee... and probably my las cup until autumn.


----------



## tony64

Kilted_Yank said:


> Coffee... and probably my las cup until autumn.



Why??????????????


----------



## mark&sue

water - my stomach is suffering from the nine hours in the pub yesterday and the Indian (which I can't remember eating) after.


Susan


----------



## scottishsue

Glass of white wine


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Glass of rose wine


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## MrsJobba1

glass of milk


----------



## natalielongstaff

2nd cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Orange juice


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Ginger Beer & Lime


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf tea...


----------



## TinkTatoo

Another glass of White Zinfandel


----------



## Claire L

TinkTatoo said:


> Another glass of White Zinfandel



Lol Jakki, same here, need it after a day at work!

Claire


----------



## Shane

Nothing...


I was drinking water if that counts


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Icy cold water.


----------



## Claire L

Decaff tea!

Claire


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke - surprise, surprise


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Very cold water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wilma-bride

Robinsons Special R Orange squash


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## carolfoy

meths! - the 'Ask me anything' threads done my nut in!


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## Boss Hogg

Shiraz, whilst trying to catch up with Carol's thread!


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee at the moment, but heading out to the garage for a bottle of wine for later..........  anyone care to join me?


----------



## wickesy

MUG Root Beer.


----------



## daipp

A mug of tea and a large glass of Jacob's Creek Shiraz - my favourite  

David


----------



## CustardTart

Sparkling Pinot Grigio...


----------



## MrsJobba1

a glass of lemon flavoured water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Mug of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

cold coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## brightspark

Another hot water!


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max - it's disgusting but I needed fizzy stuff and the vending machine downstairs only has Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf tea...


----------



## jen_uk

Pepsi Max


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Becks beer


----------



## BingsingsWaltDisney

a very cold bottle of Miller Genuine Draft


----------



## scottishsue

Ginger Beer


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## wideeyes

tea..


----------



## Strommie

Diet cherryade


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Boss Hogg

Nothing at the moment, which for 1pm on a Saturday is a miracle.  Cannot decide what to do with the afternoon or what to drink!  Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## saratogagirl

good grief are you ill !!


----------



## KayleeUK

Diet Cherry Coke


----------



## Claire L

A dry white Californian wine


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## CustardTart

A very delicious white Bordeaux that I bought off the wine tasting television channel, Vinappris...


----------



## scottishsue

A bottle of Jacobs Creek Chardonnay - all on my own !!


----------



## jen_uk

the usual vodka diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea with 2 sugars


----------



## Strommie

Diet 7UP


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Glass of nice cold white wine (Australian)


----------



## PamNC

so I'm drinking coffee.  Starbucks Verona.  I buy the beans and grind myself and it makes delicious coffee.  I think mine is better than what they brew at the stores.

Oh - I'm also having water.  I have a rule to drink a glass of water for every cup of coffee I drink.  Coffee dehydrates you.

PamNC


----------



## scottishsue

Still with my bottle of wine here


----------



## Minniespal

Ice cold water


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## higgy66

A coffee made by the boss! I'd better check it for arsenic!


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## MadScouser

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## angel659

Cambridge chocolate milkshake


----------



## natalielongstaff

orange squash


----------



## Strommie

Lovely icy cold water.


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Really Light Ribena


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

asda diet cola


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Lemon barley water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Danauk

lilt zero


----------



## Goofyish

Some very tasty coffee (not!) from the vending machine at work


----------



## Minniespal

Lemon Barley Water


----------



## Spook

Chilled Chardonnay

Jan


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Danauk

Sugar free orange squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Danauk said:


> Sugar free orange squash



snap


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Lemon Barley Water


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## Minniespal

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## Danauk

a cup pf tea


----------



## TinkTatoo

caffeine free diet coke


----------



## scottishsue

Bacardi and coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Strommie

Lilt Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

my 1st cup of tea of the day


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## stitch&ariel

Water


----------



## Strommie

Icy cold water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## scottishsue

Fresh grapefruit juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## stitch&ariel

Still drinking Water!


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with citrus burst


----------



## Boss Hogg

A nice cold Sam Adams.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## feistyblue

Apple juice


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Spook

Glass of skimmed milk

Jan


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Fresh grapefruit juice


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## scottishsue

Bottle of Magners Cider


----------



## BRobson

A bottle of Bud


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Ginger Beer and Lime


----------



## fatdave42

Water, no alcohol out her.


----------



## BRobson

Lemsip


----------



## irongirlof12

a cuppa rosie lee


----------



## Minniespal

Champagne


----------



## scottishsue

Glass of Strongbow cider


----------



## Donaldduck66

Glass of Wine


----------



## Strommie

Champagne  having a lovely breakfast


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Mug of coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## florida sun

Diet Coke


----------



## ely3857

*Vanilla milkshake

 

Jodie*


----------



## mikki.young

Innocent Smoothie


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Coke


----------



## minnie29uk

florida sun said:


> Diet Coke



Me too - always with Mickey shaped ice!!!

Lynn


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Sparkling Sicilian Lemon and Mexican Lime


----------



## Netty

Minniespal said:


> Diet Sparkling Sicilian Lemon and Mexican Lime



Mmmm sounds nice! Boring tea for me!


----------



## BRobson

Netty said:


> Mmmm sounds nice! Boring tea for me!



and me


----------



## Netty

BRobson said:


> and me


----------



## scottishsue

Mug of coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with cherry


----------



## Dimplenose

Earl Grey Tea 

Libby


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Minniespal said:


> Diet Sparkling Sicilian Lemon and Mexican Lime



Has someone been shopping in M&S?
Me too


----------



## brightspark

Ahhh hot water again!


----------



## scottishsue

Diet coke


----------



## Shane

Does really soft ice cream count? If not, orange juice


----------



## tennisfan

A glass of milk


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## brightspark

It would be hot water, except now it's slightly less than luke warm as I made it ages ago!


----------



## CuteHolly

Tango Clear


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Diet ginger beer with lime


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## tony64

Tea through a straw ( BAD tooth ache.)


----------



## scottishsue

awwwww.............     

(I know how you feel Tony) !!   It's horrible !!!


----------



## eyoreaud

I'm just about to make a coffee.

Anyone care to join me?


----------



## scottishsue

Too hot for coffee  today !!

Diet ginger beer for me


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet cola (its boiling here today  )


----------



## tennisfan

Ice cold Water


----------



## Danauk

Lilt zero from the fridge! It's hot here too!!


----------



## Shane

Tea

I dont know why either


----------



## scottishsue

bottle of Australian Chardonnay


----------



## Danauk

A glass of chilled chardonay in my back garden (I love my wireless network so I can sit in the garden and dis at the same time!!)


----------



## irongirlof12

ohhhhh dry white wine !


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with lime


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## Boss Hogg

Elijah Craig bourbon over ice - nice!


----------



## Chilly

cold tea - as i've been too busy dissing to drink it when hot


----------



## scottishsue

diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with lime


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

ginger beer


----------



## brightspark

Can you believe... even in this weather... it's a hot water


----------



## scottishsue

Bud Ice


----------



## Spook

Chardonnay

Jan


----------



## eyoreaud

Nice HOT Coffee  It's flippin freezin here


----------



## scottishsue

eyoreaud said:


> Nice HOT Coffee  It's flippin freezin here



here too !!   mug of hot chocolate for me !!!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

coca cola cherry


----------



## eyoreaud

Tea


----------



## irongirlof12

anti-freeze!   ( only joking- corked white wine ! YUK!-back to co-op)


----------



## Claire L

A nice chilled glass of Californian white!

Claire


----------



## eyoreaud

Just coffee here, i'm so boring


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet cola, will be switching to wine VERY soon


----------



## Danauk

Just heading to the fridge for a chilled glass of Chardonay.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

blackcurrant and apple juice


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Laurent-Perrier champagne! DH's boss gave him a magnum to celebrate(?) the fact that DH had worked there for 10 years...


----------



## BRobson

CustardTart said:


> Laurent-Perrier champagne! DH's boss gave him a magnum to celebrate(?) the fact that DH had worked there for 10 years...




Oh you lucky things. Bottle of Miller for me


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cherryade


----------



## scottishsue

Glass of wine


----------



## eyoreaud

Tea for me


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## scottishsue

More wine - South African !!


----------



## fatdave42

Sill on water.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

orange juice --- though id prefer cherry coke


----------



## Danauk

A glass of red wine


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Boss Hogg

Super Bock lager, Portuguese and very pleasant


----------



## scottishsue

bottle of Grolsch


----------



## Shane

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

A yummy Chilean Rose...


----------



## scottishsue

nice mug of coffee to keep me going while I answer all these questions !!


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with lime


----------



## princess jackson

Cup of tea as i had to make some for the builders.

AND a can of pepsi max


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

fresh grapefruit juice


----------



## Strommie

Lilt Zero


----------



## jjpenguin

Black Cherry Berry herb tea


----------



## eyoreaud

Starbucks Coffee. Yum


----------



## Strommie

Ice cold water


----------



## MadScouser

Coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## scottishsue

Tea for me too !!   

Hit the alcohol later


----------



## Boss Hogg

Is it too early for a cold bottle of Tiger?  I think not!!


----------



## scottishsue

My Dh loves a Tiger Matt !!   Used to drink it a lot out in Singapore


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## Strommie

Pineapple Juice


----------



## daipp

I must be thirsty.........

I'm having a mug of tea and a large glass of Wolf Blass Eaglehawk.

David


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

apple and raspberry flavoured fizzy water lol what a mouthful


----------



## scottishsue

Fanta Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

nice cold glass of French Vouvray


----------



## shellbell

Hot water with a slice of lemon.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Really Light Ribena


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## zippyhannah

just for the taste of it diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## zippyhannah

apple juice


----------



## scottishsue

Rum & Diet Coke


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## CustardTart

Chilean Pinot Noir...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Lilt Zero


----------



## CustardTart

Vanilla Slim-Fast shake...


----------



## gilld

Mochachino


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Mug of coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Strawberry Slim-Fast shake...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Glass of lovely cold white chardonnay


----------



## brightspark

More water, but at least this isn't full of chlorine - I feel like I drank half a swimming pools worth this evening!


----------



## daipp

No wine tonight - Pepsi Max on the rocks !!  

David


----------



## scottishsue

Rum Liqueur


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

strong tea


----------



## wils

Tea with full fat milk!  Run out of skimmed


----------



## CustardTart

Chocolate Slim-Fast shake...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with cherry


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet pepsi


----------



## Shane

Orange Juice


----------



## Danauk

A glass of merlot


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with lime


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Citrus Zest


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Fanta Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with lime (think this is discontinued now  )


----------



## tennisfan

Strommie said:


> Diet coke with lime (think this is discontinued now  )



I loved that drink 

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet pepsi, going to make a cuppa soon tho ive gone cold


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## scottishsue

Mug of tea


----------



## irongirlof12

de-caff coffee.


----------



## CustardTart

Water - haven't managed my 2 litres yet today...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Netty

my first cup of tea this morning, i've just got up


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke - wish it was Vodka though


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-Free Coke...


----------



## brightspark

Cuppa tea


----------



## princess jackson

Nice cold bottle of stella (IT IS MY NIGHT OFF, I DONT START THIS EARLY NORMALLY) LOL.


----------



## T16GEM

Vimto squash LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

very flat cola  its vile !!


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## CustardTart

Gin & Tonic...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Back on the water...


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with cherry


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

De-caff Diet Coke...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Diet ginger beer


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with citrus burst


----------



## CustardTart

Gin & Tonic...


----------



## daipp

Tesco Finest Costa Rican Coffee (and Clubcard Points too) !!

David


----------



## Boss Hogg

Some lovely Crianza, from Majestic Wine and a steal at £4.99 a bottle


----------



## Princess Laura

fizzy vimto.

what a way to spend a saturday night haha.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Strommie

Princess Laura said:


> fizzy vimto.
> 
> what a way to spend a saturday night haha.



Well I've moved onto the stronger stuff now......Sprite Zero


----------



## Netty

a well deserved vodka and diet coke! or 3


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Orange Lucazade, a real sugar hit. ( im poorly, n thats my excuse!!) lol


----------



## carolfoy

a nice cold glass of Lanson black label champagne


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## irongirlof12

Coffee- with milk no sugar


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## irongirlof12

orange juice


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of tea


----------



## TinkTatoo

A latte made in my Gaggia machine


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

A nice hot cuppa


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Diet De-Caff Coca Cola...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea 2 sugars


----------



## Minniespal

Diet 7UP


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with cherry


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## carolfoy

coke Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

VERY strong coffee


----------



## irongirlof12

tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## MadScouser

Coffee. In large quantities.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## MadScouser

More coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee for me too


----------



## Princess Laura

tea.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## daipp

Pepsi Max

David


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## eyoreaud

Coke


----------



## CustardTart

Rose...


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Burst


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Minniespal

7UP free


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## natalielongstaff

can of strongbow


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Ice cold OJ


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## MadScouser

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Cloudy lemonade out of the freezer so its all icy mmmm


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea again


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## scottishsue

Cup of tea


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee Again


----------



## Danauk

Diet coke


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

A very nice glass of Red wine Hmmmmm.


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## CustardTart

Sparkling wine made by the Moet-Chandon family in Argentiina - v nice...


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

very hot tea, im cold today


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Danauk

Another diet coke


----------



## CustardTart

About to pop the cork on some sparkling wine...


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had 2 large glasses of sweet white wine at the pub


----------



## casinocolin

Bottle of Bud or two


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

@ 7-30 am  a nice hot cuppa


----------



## natalielongstaff

strong coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## MadScouser

pear juice, because I cant get coffee !!


----------



## Strommie

Lucozade


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Lilt Zero


----------



## scottishsue

apple juice


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Claire L

A nice chilled glass of Gallo White Zin (on offer in Sainsbury), looks like the Tag Fairy was right 

Claire


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

glass of cold milk


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free


----------



## irongirlof12

tea


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## scottishsue

Mug of tea


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Missish

Iced water


----------



## tennisfan

Lilt Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

M&S made with freshly squeezed lemons and crushed raspberries.


----------



## CustardTart

Detox Green Tea...


----------



## eyoreaud

Irn Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

7UP Free


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## irongirlof12

cuppa tea


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## carolfoy

eyoreaud said:


> Irn Bru



OOOH you're so scottish  

love irn bru


me: Coke Zero


----------



## eyoreaud

carolfoy said:


> OOOH you're so scottish
> 
> love irn bru
> 
> 
> me: Coke Zero



Yep! Scottish, that's me! 

(Scottish!) Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

english tea


----------



## carolfoy

still Devonshire Coke zero


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Alexander!!!

Im stuck with some nasty Really Light Ribena Berry Burst coz i picked up the wrong bottle in Sainsburys


----------



## scottishsue

Pepsi Max


----------



## Minniespal

Freshly squeezed orange juice


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## Danauk

Coffee


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Lime and Lemon


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## scottishsue

Bud Lite


----------



## daipp

Tesco Diet Cola.

David


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## carolfoy

coke zero


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet Coke (and pretending there's a large vodka in it)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Just had a diet Pepsi.


----------



## eyoreaud

Irn Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Detox tea...


----------



## tony64

First cup of Tea of the day.


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> First cup of Tea of the day.



and me


----------



## tony64

natalielongstaff said:


> and me



Good Morning Nat, ALMOST makes it worth getting out of bed.


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> Good Morning Nat, ALMOST makes it worth getting out of bed.



you will be pleased to know that its not just your dogs that havn't mastered the art of a sunday lie-in   jarvis was awake at 7.30 !!


----------



## tony64

Just finished preparing the Veg for lunch and ground some Coffee as I need something a little stronger until I get my second wind


----------



## irongirlof12

coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## jharrowell

Diet Lemonade made with real Sicilian lemon juice (ok, so it's  bottle of Tesco Lemonade, but it sounded fancy didn't it?)


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## fizz13

Apple tango


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Diet Pepsi Again


----------



## Shane

Orange Squash.


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## epcot1stfave

A cold bottle of Bud for me and a glass of chardonay for DW


----------



## Shane

Orange Squash again


----------



## daipp

Pepsi Max on the rocks.

David


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline tonic...


----------



## birchco

Can of Coca Cola with a pink straw!


----------



## TinkTatoo

A nice cup of tea


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Danauk

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Banana and Raspberry Smoothie


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## Strommie

Lilt Zero


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

De-Caff Diet Coke...


----------



## natalielongstaff

my 3rd cup of tea for today !


----------



## tennisfan

Lilt zero


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

cant sleep so gonna have a warm milky drink of something.


----------



## CustardTart

A new day, so more water...


----------



## irongirlof12

Yakult


----------



## natalielongstaff

strong coffee


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Peach and Mango Smoothie.


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Good old Water


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline tonic...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Minniespal said:


> Diet Irn-Bru



Snap


----------



## carolfoy

skinny latte


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Ploppy

Earl Grey tea...... ruined with milk and 2 sugars of course


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Ice cold water


----------



## CustardTart

Cold Starbucks!


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## carolfoy

coke zero - again!


----------



## Ploppy

carolfoy said:


> coke zero - again!



real coke...... out a glass bottle..... ice cold out the freezer


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Burst


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Pepsi Max


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Strommie

Lilt Zero


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Cuppa tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## carolfoy

coke zero


----------



## tennisfan

carolfoy said:


> coke zero



Same


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Pepsi Max


----------



## Boss Hogg

A slight relapse from our "no alcohol in the week" policy, so a slight Manhattan!   Just getting some advance practice for our trip in August


----------



## tennisfan

Cup of tea


----------



## CustardTart

Coffee...


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Pepsi Max


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

Coffee!


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Coke Max


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Pepsi Max


----------



## natalielongstaff

strongbow, started early tonight


----------



## Minniespal

Glass of Champagne


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## Minniespal

Another glass of Champagne


----------



## wils

Cup of tea - though I'll have a glass of your champagne Florence if there is any left!


----------



## Minniespal

wils said:


> though I'll have a glass of your champagne Florence if there is any left!



Jo ~ There are still a few bottles here Would you prefer white or pink


----------



## natalielongstaff

glass of white wine


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline tonic...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## CustardTart

1st 500ml bottled water of the day...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Diet pepsi


----------



## carolfoy

again - coke zero!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Jacobs Creek Sparkling Rose


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## tony64

Florida Orange with pulp


----------



## carolfoy

fruit juice with sparkling water, gotta rehydrate myself!


----------



## tony64

Coffee Pot's On


----------



## natalielongstaff

2nd cup of tea this morning


----------



## irongirlof12

coffee with milk


----------



## eyoreaud

Water (how exciting!)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Netty

Diet coke with mickey head shaped ice cubes


----------



## Shane

Milk


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Shane

Orange Juice (With Bits)


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Nice Cup of tea!!!!!!!!!!!!! daughter made it........


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea, made by dh


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## CustardTart

Detox herbal tea...


----------



## irongirlof12

cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Glass of milk


----------



## Netty

cup of tea.


----------



## scottishsue

cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Pepsi Max


----------



## Shane

Orange Juice, With Bits


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Ginger beer with Lime


----------



## carolfoy

the usual Guv'nor - coke zero


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Minniespal

Pepsi Max


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Pepsi Max


----------



## Netty

water


----------



## Minniespal

Pepsi Max


----------



## londonpenguin

Iced tall two-percent no-whip mocha.  (Trying to cut back on Frappuccinos!)


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Coke


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline tonic...


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

peppermint tea, got awful indigestion( just been to ma in laws for dinner)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Mug of Hot Chocolate (Options)


----------



## Shane

Water


----------



## Netty

nothing


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Burst


----------



## Netty

cup of tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water to start my day...


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## scottishsue

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

very hot tea


----------



## CustardTart

Coffee...


----------



## Shane

Just finished a pint of Orange Squash


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Tea, to settle my dodgy stomach!


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## Shane

CustardTart said:


> Starbucks...



MMmmmm

Much better than my Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## carolfoy

tennisfan said:


> Coke zero



snap


----------



## scottishsue

grapefruit juice


----------



## Shane

scottishsue said:


> grapefruit juice



No Cocktail?


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Netty

Tea


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Tropical Punch  (non-alcoholic) !!


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke......im ready for something stronger though


----------



## CustardTart

Nice cold bottle of water...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Danauk

Chilled Chardonnay (bad day at work!!)


----------



## scottishsue

Vodka Martini


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline tonic...


----------



## CustardTart

Another day, another 500ml bottle of water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Lilt Zero


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Goofyish

Water


----------



## Loubbylou

Spite zero


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Minniespal said:


> Diet Irn-Bru



You're going to turn orange if you're not careful


----------



## scottishsue

Pepsi Max


----------



## Minniespal

Peach schnapps and fresh orange juice


----------



## tennisfan

Vodka & Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

very hot tea


----------



## Minniespal

Fresh Grapefruit Juice


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

another cup of tea


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## Danauk

A cup of strong tea.


----------



## CustardTart

3rd bottle of water...


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Appple and Raspberry flavoured sparkling water 

or in english Rasperry and apple flavoured water lol


----------



## cstokell

Raspberry Cordial


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea, my 3rd cup today


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## DreamofDisney

My first glass of red wine for a month


----------



## Minniespal

Peach Schapps and Fesh Orange Juice


----------



## CustardTart

Pink champagne...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## HimIndoors

Champagne...

(the upside of being stuck in a hotel away from home on a Sunday night on expenses...)

HI


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## DisneyExplorer

cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## carolfoy

tennisfan said:


> Coke Zero



again Nikki - Snap!


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-Free Coke...


----------



## zippyhannah

lilt z


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## ariel75

Blossom Hill


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Not Enough!!!!!!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Detox herbal tea...


----------



## jen_uk

water


----------



## TinkTatoo

A lovely cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Diet De-Caff Coke...


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Old Fashioned lemonade with ice Hmmmm.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Danauk

Lilt zero (in my beach club mug!)


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## scottishsue

Diet lemonade (with a dash of Southern Comfort) !!


----------



## Minniespal

Nice cold glass of Zinfandel


----------



## irongirlof12

cup of tea- large!


----------



## DisneyExplorer

Glass of strawberry volvic touch of fruit


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-Free Coke...


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Lemon & Lime


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

A nice cuppa rosey lee


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet Coke - no better way to start the day


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Icy cold water


----------



## CustardTart

Water - 2nd 500ml 0f the day...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## carolfoy

Hot chocolate - i'm cold!


----------



## wilma-bride

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Mug of tea


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## wilma-bride

Fanta Zero


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Really Light Ribena


----------



## CustardTart

Water - tho' last night I did have a couple of glasses of vintage Veuve-Cliquot...


----------



## natalielongstaff

1st cuppa of the day


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Goofyish

Just had a can of diet Vimto


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## irongirlof12

de caff coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## wils

Innocent Kids Smoothie - yum!


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## karentan

orange and pineapple squash.
later, baileys!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Danauk

Orange juice


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## Danauk

Diet coke


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Fizzy water!!!!!!


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-Free Coke...


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## scottishsue

Nice glass of rose wine


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## Danauk

Chilled chardonay


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline tonic...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Glass of vintage champagne...


----------



## Deedee

Just bought a new smoothie maker so i am drinking a lovely stawberry milk shake


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline tonic...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wilma-bride

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

strong coffee !!


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Nice hot Cuppa.................. Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## irongirlof12

large mug of tea ! ahhhhh


----------



## carolfoy

natalielongstaff said:


> strong coffee !!



snap


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## carolfoy

Coke Zero too


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## vampslayer

Hot water with lemon. nicky


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee (to warm me up !!)


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

A very lovely glass of Chilean Cab/Merlot...


----------



## karentan

since ive been at DH's work do all night (free bar but i had to drive so had to stay sober)(hate not being able to take advantage of free bars!!)
i'm having a nice glass of baileys


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Ribena


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Kirsteen

7 up free


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## carolfoy

coke zero - hey whats up nikki? coke zero will be down on their profits


----------



## scottishsue

Diet tropical punch


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with lemon


----------



## CustardTart

Water again - gotta get my daily 2 litres...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## fatdave42

A nice cup of tea


----------



## carolfoy

coke zero - again!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

It's now 5-15 am so im just having a glass of water.


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Lilt Zero


----------



## wideeyes

tea..


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## carolfoy

too milky coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## zippyhannah

perfectly clear sparkling peach water


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## irongirlof12

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

flat diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea, trying to keep warm


----------



## scottishsue

Ice cold Diet Coke (it's warm here) !


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Chicken and mushroom Soup with pasta, cos Im HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## CustardTart

A nice cuppa made for me by DH...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## karentan

pepsi max


----------



## natalielongstaff

1st cuppa of the day


----------



## CustardTart

Fizzy water...


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## wils

kids smoothie


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Bottle of water


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Minniespal

Cranberry Juice


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Wild Berry Lucazade


----------



## natalielongstaff

Beeincrazy4 da mouse said:


> Wild Berry Lucazade



that sounds nice  

ive got tea again !


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## daipp

A glass of "Cono Sur" - a Chilean red.

David


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline tonic...


----------



## Frances999

Home-made pineapple and mango smoothie.


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## wils

Cup of Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Tttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Zest.


----------



## CHEK

Lucozade  , anyone want the flu??


----------



## tennisfan

CHEK said:


> Lucozade  , anyone want the flu??



No not really, hope you feel better soon  

Orange juice.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CHEK said:


> Lucozade  , anyone want the flu??



No i think i'll pass on the idea too as i am already ill 

Orange juice(trying to drink alot)


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

water, got a bit of a headache


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## wideeyes

kronenbourg 1664


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Glass of milk


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## tony64

Don't tell Boss Hogg but a glass of milk


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> Don't tell Boss Hogg but a glass of milk



  thats not done much for your street cred tony !


----------



## CustardTart

tony64 said:


> Don't tell Boss Hogg but a glass of milk



   

I'm trying to get warm with a Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Apple and blackcurrant juice


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Water and loads of it!


----------



## carolfoy

coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Netty

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

glass of water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wideeyes

tea.........


----------



## Strommie

Really Light Ribena


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Water again


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Water
.
.
.
.
.
. with a dash of squash in it.
.
.
.
 made ya look lol!!!!!


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## Bambi Sunshine

diet caffine free tescos own cola -- I like to live on the wild side LOL


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Banana and Mango Smoothie


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## jen_uk

Diet coke


----------



## scottishsue

tea


----------



## Strommie

Raspberry & Pomegranate juice.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke


----------



## mark123

Ice cold bud


----------



## Danauk

Chilled chardonay (2nd glass!!), bad week at work and next week will be even worse!!


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Tttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks Original Blend...


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Would love some pop  but...Orange squash..


----------



## carolfoy

coke zero


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## irongirlof12

rooibos tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## carolfoy

more Coke zero - but will be starting on the champers in about 3 hours


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wideeyes

Tea...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

3rd 500ml bottle of water...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## The GREEK!

nothing!lol!


----------



## Danauk

lemonade


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Good old Diet pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Cream Soda


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Ginger Beer and Lime


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea, 1st quiet moment ive had today !!


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Cinderella2006

I would like to say a vodka, lime and lemonade but i am 'with child' so flavoured water!


----------



## scottishsue

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Fanta Summer Fruits Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Ginger Beer


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Cinderella2006

pink lemonade


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Danauk

tea


----------



## Ji||s

Orangle, Lemon and Pineapple dilutey juice.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Frances999

Espresso


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Cloudy Lemonade


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## BRobson

Cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Cinderella2006

tropical fruit juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Lemon and lime with ice.


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## wideeyes

tea..


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Cinderella2006

Orange squash


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## poohmadmum

After a really bad day at work I've now got a nice Malibu and Baileys with ice.


----------



## tennisfan

Vodka & Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cloudy Lemonade


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## granmaz

Peppermint tea.


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Strommie said:


> Diet Pepsi



and me !


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Fanta Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## wideeyes

cherry coke...


----------



## scottishsue

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Ground


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Cloudy Lemonade


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## granmaz

A lovely, strong, cappuccino made with my real cappuccinno maker! Yum.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Chilly

Oh I think I'll go get a cuppa


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## eyoreaud

Orange squash


----------



## Strommie

Diet cherryade


----------



## Lemur

I've just knocked up a pair of Bloody Mary's for my other half and I. Lovely.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Cloudy Lemonade


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## TinkTatoo

A lovely cup of Hazlenut coffee watching the ducks on Sunset Lakes


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Pomegranate juice


----------



## Danauk

I'm having a glass of white wine in the back garden seen as it is a nice evening!!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet irn-Bru.


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## T16GEM

pepsi max


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Cranberry juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

asda diet cola


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cream Soda


----------



## Goofyish

Given up on the vending coffee at work - it's gone from bad to worse!

Now drinking orange squash


----------



## Goofysmate

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Danauk

Florida orange juice, with bits in (it reminds me of WDW!!)


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Lucozade sport


----------



## Pink Princess

Pimms


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tony64

Scrumpy from our holiday in CORNWALLLLLL


----------



## T16GEM

Pepsi Max!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Goofyish

Just walked to the corner shop and stocked up on beer and cider - don't need to leave the comfort of my seat on the deck now


----------



## tennisfan

Ice cold water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Zest


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Zest


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Lucozade sport


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Decaff tea...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Cranberry & Blackcurrant Ribena


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Apple and blackcurrent Squash with ice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru.


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## cstokell

Russian Standard Vodka that DH has just bought me from Moscow  (Its very nice....hic....)


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## fizz13

red square vodka and coke, I'm nursing a broken heart


----------



## Minniespal

fizz13 said:


> red square vodka and coke, I'm nursing a broken heart



That's not so good Claire 

*Diet Pepsi*


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Lemonade


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Decaff tea...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet cola ..... very thirsty today !


----------



## Minniespal

Orange Juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Champagne


----------



## Strommie

Cloudy Lemonade


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Jack Daniels with ice


----------



## CustardTart

Minniespal said:


> Champagne


 Very nice!  

I'm on the water...


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## cstokell

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## CustardTart

More water...


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Deedee

I have just come across a new drink called caledonian cooler (a sparkling vodka cooler blending scottish water and the fresh taste of arctic strawberry) Thats what i am drinking at the moment its so refreshing and not too strong.


----------



## CustardTart

Slimline Tonic...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cherryade


----------



## mandymouse

I'm hoping to have a large glass of White Zinfandel in Frankie & Benny's in an hours time - woohoo !!

Mandy


----------



## Danauk

A nice chilled glass of Chardonnay


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Pomegranate juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Rose Champagne...


----------



## cstokell

Water, it is still very warm.......


----------



## tennisfan

Vodka & coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Double Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

G&t...


----------



## Minniespal

Orange Juice


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Iced water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Nice cup of decaff tea...


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Ginger Beer


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## mandymouse

Unfortunately, just a cuppa tea


----------



## Floridafriend

A G&T


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and Diet Pepsi.


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Cava...


----------



## Minniespal

Carrot Juice


----------



## Strommie

Cranberry juice


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## wilma-bride

Lemsip - 5 days before our holiday and I feel awful


----------



## tennisfan

(Hope you feel better soon Joh) 

Orange juice


----------



## scottishsue

Fresh grapefruit juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## natalielongstaff

another tea, im bored !!


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Bottle of water tho' I seem to have misplaced it!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Vodka & Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Lucozade


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## wilma-bride

Fanta zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## KayleeUK

A cup of tea whilst Jospeh sleeps!


----------



## CustardTart

KayleeUK said:


> A cup of tea whilst Jospeh sleeps!


I remember those days!  Now I have the whole morning to drink tea/coffee as my DS14 doesn't surface till midday...  

BTW I'm guzzling a Diet Caff-free Coke... :


----------



## wilma-bride

Orange squash


----------



## tennisfan

Vodka & diet coke


----------



## cstokell

Vodka & Orange


----------



## CustardTart

A glass of sparkling Pinot Grigio...


----------



## BingsingsWaltDisney

drinking an ice cold miller genuine draft, listening to replays on BBC Radio 7
and catching up on the Dis


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Ginger Beer


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys & ice.


----------



## cstokell

Raspberry & Lovage Cordial


----------



## Minniespal

Orange Juice.


----------



## Strommie

Cranberry juice


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## tracipierce

boring but lovely, cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

asda diet cola


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## scottishsue

Fresh grapefruit juice


----------



## tennisfan

Raspberry Lucozade sport


----------



## CustardTart

A glass of Chilean Malbec...


----------



## Strommie

Cloudy lemonade


----------



## CustardTart

1st 500ml bottle of water of the day...


----------



## CustardTart

Oops...


----------



## natalielongstaff

1st cuppa of the day


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Diet De-Caff Coke...


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Have just had some Raspberry and pomegranate juice,( a new one from Ribenna Lovely.)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Vodka & coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Cuppa decaf tea...


----------



## natalielongstaff

cloudy lemonade


----------



## scottishsue

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Danauk

Champagne


----------



## cstokell

Ginger Beer


----------



## scotsgal56

peppermint tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Coke Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Water too...


----------



## PoppyAnna

Hot water with lemon slices.


----------



## topaz_onyx

Cranberry Juice.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## topaz_onyx

Chocolate Milkshake... mmmm


----------



## GlendaONeill

Good old glass of Asti Spumante! 

Glenda


----------



## CustardTart

Rose Prosecco!


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

1st cuppa of the day


----------



## eyoreaud

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## CustardTart

Now drinking a rather sneaky glass of Chilean Malbec - lovely...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## topaz_onyx

Cranberry and Blueberry Juice.


----------



## GlendaONeill

An ice cold bottle of Bud.


----------



## topaz_onyx

lemon and lime water


----------



## rpbert1

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Irn Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

fanta lemon


----------



## GlendaONeill

Glad to say it's not alcohol this time lol!!!! 
Blackberry fizzy water


----------



## CustardTart

A glass of chilled Chardonnay...


----------



## irongirlof12

decaff coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with citrus zest


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Strommie

Cloudy Lemonade


----------



## natalielongstaff

pinot grigio


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Sprite


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks coffee...


----------



## eyoreaud

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## cstokell

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## Minniespal

Diet pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Ginger Beer


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Glass of red wine


----------



## CustardTart

Glass of Bordeaux...


----------



## eyoreaud

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Mike©

Starbucks !!!!!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Apple Bacardi and diet sprite


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## kellie37

a nice cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## scottishsue

Mug of tea


----------



## eyoreaud

Tia Maria and cola


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

CustardTart said:


> Water...




Same


----------



## eyoreaud

A nice cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Back on the water now...


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## CustardTart

Coke Zero...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Headzila

Nice cold bottle of Kronenbourg


----------



## scottishsue

Bacardi & diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing now - but I did have a couple of White Zinfandels at Frankie & Benny's earlier


----------



## CustardTart

So far this evening I've had a Kir Royale, 2 glasses of Nuits St Georges and now I'm back on the champagne! Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Mr.Monk

Water.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## eyoreaud

Tia Maria and Cola


----------



## CustardTart

Prosecco Rose...


----------



## Minniespal

Coke Zero


----------



## eyoreaud

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## Mike&Mel

Cold Tea :-( forgot i had it here


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## R.S.Winters

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Ginger Beer


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea again! lol


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea... AGAIN lol


----------



## cstokell

Milk


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Zest


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with citrus zest


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Have just lost a filling ouch!!!! so tepid water ewwwwwww!


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea (yes i know, its all i ever drink haha)


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## kellie37

coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## daipp

A glass of Californian "Fireside" red wine.

David


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea, its so nice to have a proper cuppa


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke


----------



## R.S.Winters

Tea!!!


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## daipp

Tesco Finest Brazillian Coffee

David


----------



## Strommie

Cranberry juice


----------



## BRobson

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## juliebrooks35

Tea for me and it's really good


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Mike&Mel

Hot Milk with 3 sugars !! my fav


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Grapefruit Juice


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## T16GEM

nice hot tea!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Pomegranate Juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Tea


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Lemonade


----------



## Mike&Mel

Ice Cold Milk


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## buzzbuzz21

Mountain Dew


----------



## R.S.Winters

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## PoppyAnna

nothing :-(


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## R.S.Winters

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## R.S.Winters

coca cola


----------



## Mike&Mel

Coke Cola Plus


----------



## Chilly

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Tea


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea for me as well


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## cstokell

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Lucozade


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

A nice cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jen_uk

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## T16GEM

A lovely OJ!


----------



## Strommie

Lucozade


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## eyoreaud

Warm milk, i can't sleep


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## R.S.Winters

coffee (decaf)


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Netty

tea


----------



## jjpenguin

fruit2day


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## T16GEM

pepsi max


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Lucozade


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Citrus Zest


----------



## Strommie

Orange Juice


----------



## BRobson

Glass of wine


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys & ice


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea!!


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## T16GEM

very healthy today..... water!


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Pineapple and grapefruit juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Coke Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

A glass of Pinot Noir from Tasmania! Very yummy...


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Glass of Champagne


----------



## BRobson

Raspberry Absolute and Lemonade


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Goofysmate

Cuppa Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

A nice cold glass of coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Delicious rose Cava from M&S...


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## eyoreaud

Irn Bru


----------



## wishspirit

Hot Lemon Squash (i have a terrible sore throat)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## BRobson

water


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Tink78

Lemon Squash


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Dead-metal

Vodka and Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea again lol


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## wishspirit

my morning glass of orange juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Zest


----------



## budicesi

BudIce


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Orange juice


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## BRobson

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Cava...


----------



## Danauk

My morning cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Bucks Fizz (DBF's birthday)


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

my 1st cup of tea


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Glass of champagne


----------



## BRobson

Cup of tea and a wispa!!!


----------



## Minniespal

Another glass of champagne


----------



## Danauk

I'm drinking champagne too.


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Fuzzy Navel


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cherryade


----------



## tennisfan

Vodka & Coke Zero


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## Minniespal

Diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## tony64

Florida orange juice with pulp.


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## fatdave42

cup of tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

Cup of earl grey tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## cstokell

Spiced Berry Drink


----------



## CustardTart

M&S rose Cava - not bad!


----------



## natalielongstaff

1st cup of tea of the day


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## fatdave42

Minniespal said:


> Diet Irn-Bru


At this time of the morning?


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Netty

cup of twinnings english breakfast tea....


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Banana Smoothie


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

Hot Chocolate


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

bailey's


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Caffeine Free Diet Coke


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## eyoreaud

Orange Juice


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks house blend - with cream as I've run out milk! Yum...


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Banana, pineapple and coconut smoothie


----------



## CustardTart

Sounds yummy, Kathryn! 

Water for me...


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Goofysmate

natalielongstaff said:


> cup of tea





*Snap me to*


----------



## jjk

orange and passion fruit j2o


----------



## cstokell

Soluble Paracetamol (I've had a headache all day!!)


----------



## Danauk

Vuervue Cliquoit champagne


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

Pepsi max


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Danauk

Coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## Strommie

Caffeine free diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Apple, Rasberry and cherry squash


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Lemon & Lime gatorade


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff free Coke...


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Orange Juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Banana smoothie.


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## T16GEM

full fat cherry coke!! yum


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## jjk

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

Cuppa coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Tink78

Cherry 7-Up - Yummy!!


----------



## scottishsue

Cadburys Highlights


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

very large coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

A nice hot cup of tea.....just got back from town


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Herbal tea...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Kir Royale...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## scottishsue

Hot Chocolate


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## T16GEM

Pepsi Max!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Cranberry juice


----------



## eyoreaud

Purple Grape Juice


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks...


----------



## wilma-bride

Fanta Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## The Fetherstons

cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Really Light Ribena


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks Christmas blend...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## kkymmy

plain old mineral water washed down with apple juice


----------



## wilma-bride

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## jjk

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## The Fetherstons

Diet Sprite


----------



## Strommie

Caffeine Free Diet Coke


----------



## jjk

Orange squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

my 1st cuppa of the day


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Orange, mango and peach juice


----------



## CustardTart

Starbucks Christmas blend...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## topsy

Apple and blackcurrant squash


----------



## Minniespal

Cranberry Juice


----------



## Strommie

Mango & Passion Fruit juice


----------



## Minniespal

Cranberry Juice


----------



## jjk

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Kir Royale


----------



## Danauk

Vuervue Cliquoit champagne


----------



## BRobson

Glass of white wine


----------



## Minniespal

Fanta Zero


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Zest


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Orange Juice


----------



## T16GEM

very hot tea!!


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea for me as well


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Orange, mango and peach smoothie


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

hot tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Kir Royale


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Hot Chocolate with whipped cream on top


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with citrus zest


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

hot tea ( with a mince pie)


----------



## BRobson

natalielongstaff said:


> hot tea ( with a mince pie)



The mince pie sounds good 

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Vodka & Coke zero


----------



## jsharpay

Sam Adams


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea (again)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with citrus zest


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Netty

coffee


----------



## T16GEM

orange juice and tea - not together but alternatley!


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Cadburys Highlights


----------



## Minniespal

Peach Schnapps and OJ


----------



## natalielongstaff

glass of chardonnay


----------



## Minniespal

Hot chocolate with whipped cream


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

nice cup of tea


----------



## TinkTatoo

A low fat latté made in my Gaggia machine with a dash of Starbucks hazlenut syrup


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Diet Tropical Punch


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Bucks Fizz


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Cranberry juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

1st cuppa of the day


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke (with my lunch)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Oj


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## jjk

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Bucks Fizz


----------



## natalielongstaff

A nice hot cup of tea


----------



## Danauk

Blackcurrent lemsip, I have a horrible cold!!


----------



## arieliwish

Snowball (s)!! (the yellow frothy kind!)


----------



## BRobson

A lovely well deserved glass of wine


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Minniespal

Kir Royale


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Danauk

A nice glass of cold chardonnay.


----------



## Minniespal

Jack Daniels and coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Strommie

Pineapple juice


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Danauk

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Danauk

water


----------



## scottishsue

Tea


----------



## R.S.Winters

Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Orange juice


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## jjk

Tea


----------



## Danauk

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Danauk

Florida orange juice (it reminds me of WDW!!)


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

yet another cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## jjk

Fruit tea


----------



## mandymouse

A nice cuppa tetley tea


----------



## CustardTart

Tea - first cuppa I've had in ages!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Danauk

Pepsi max


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda diet cola


----------



## jjk

orange and pinapple squash


----------



## Minniespal

Glass of Chablis


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with Citrus Zest


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn Bru


----------



## jjk

tea


----------



## Strommie

Pineapple juice


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## CustardTart

More water...


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## CustardTart

Coffee...


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## jjk

caramel coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Lovely, lovely water...


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke!!!


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tennisfan said:


> Tea



and me Nikki


----------



## Strommie

Coke Zero


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea


----------



## KayleeUK

Diet Cherry Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Detox herbal tea...


----------



## Minniespal

Glass of Chablis


----------



## Danauk

A glass of chilled chardonnay


----------



## CustardTart

Minniespal said:


> Glass of Chablis



Me too!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Milk


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bailey's mint


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Double Choc Mocha


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Water here too...


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea..... to warm me up after the school run


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## topaz_onyx

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## scottishsue

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Peach and Banana Smoothie.


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## CustardTart

De-caff Coffee...


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had a nice cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chablis


----------



## jjk

orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Lilt Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Netty

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Lilt Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## scottishsue

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## kellie37

nice cup of tea



kellie


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

kellie37 said:


> nice cup of tea
> 
> 
> 
> kellie



and me


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Pomegranate juice


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Banana smoothie


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Orange juice


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nice hot cup of tea


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

orange juice


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## daipp

Cold coffee.

David


----------



## familydisney

New Belgium's Fat Tire Ale


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

1st Tea of the day


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Strommie

Orange juice


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## mandymouse

Just had a cuppa tetley tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

nice hot cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## nannyj

Skinny latte


----------



## jjk

orange squash


----------



## BRobson

lemsip


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Quick cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke with citrus zest


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Orange juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Strommie

Cloudy lemonade


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea, it was cold doing the school run !!


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## Chilly

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea, im trying to wake myself up


----------



## Strommie

Cranberry juice


----------



## wideeyes

Tea...


----------



## tennisfan

wideeyes said:


> Tea...




Same here


----------



## natalielongstaff

Orange juice


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Diet Cherry Coke


----------



## CustardTart

Cup of decaff tea...


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## T16GEM

tea


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Coke cola


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## BRobson

Cup of Tea - trying to get some heat


----------



## PoppyAnna

water


----------



## tennisfan

Diet Cherry Coke


----------



## wideeyes

tea


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pepsi Max


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Grape Juice


----------



## tennisfan

Diet coke with Cherry


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## daipp

Tesco Select Diet Cola

David


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea ( when dh finishes making it)


----------



## kellie37

tea again


----------



## tennisfan

Hot Chocolate


----------



## daipp

Strong coffee and a glass of milk.

David


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## The Fetherstons

Cup of Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## BRobson

Cup of Tea


----------



## ariel75

cool lager


----------



## Danauk

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## fatdave42

DR Pepper.


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## fatdave42

A nice cup of Tea


----------



## jjk

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pepsi Max


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## wideeyes

Tea...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke with citrus zest


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## BRobson

Tea for me


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Grape Juice


----------



## Strommie

Cloudy lemonade


----------



## kellie37

tea again


----------



## natalielongstaff

kellie37 said:


> tea again



and me


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet Coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

water


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive just had a small glass of wine with dinner


----------



## jjk

sparkling water


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Sprite Zero


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjpenguin

Mint tea


----------



## daipp

Cold coffee 

David


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## jjk

squash


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Hot Chocolate


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## The Fetherstons

earl grey tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## The Fetherstons

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Pinky166

A nice cuppa Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Danauk

Mickeys hazelnut coffee fom WDW!!


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## daipp

Tea - for a change.

David


----------



## Danauk

fanta orange zero


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## Minniespal

Grapefruit Juice


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

coffee


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tropical orange Juice


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

cuppa tea


----------



## smileyk8

hmmm ribena. I love ribena!


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## daipp

An enormous mug of boiling hot tea.   

David


----------



## fatdave42

A Nice cup of Tea


----------



## Danauk

I'm having a gin and tonic (as I have just finished marking 30 science books, 30 English books and 30 kids maths books each with at least 4 pages of long division!!)


----------



## The Fetherstons

fanta orange zero


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

really milky tea,  :-/  daughter made it bless her


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

coffee


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

Pepsi max


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

orange fanta zero


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Danauk

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## kellie37

tea again


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

A nice cuppa tea


----------



## Beeincrazy4 da mouse

a nice Hot cuppa Hmmm


----------



## smileyk8

water


----------



## The Fetherstons

Coffee


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

OJ


----------



## Danauk

diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## kellie37

coke


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Oj


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea, and a nice hot cross bun


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## kellie37

coke


----------



## Danauk

A cup of tea.


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## kellie37

orange


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Lilt Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## jns

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

a cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## R.S.Winters

nothing lol (yes, i know, so why post?! I'm bored!! It's -26 outside haha)


----------



## natalielongstaff

R.S.Winters said:


> nothing lol (yes, i know, so why post?! I'm bored!! It's -26 outside haha)



-26


----------



## R.S.Winters

Yes, I know lol, nuts huh 
That's what I get for moving to the wilds of Ontario haha


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## wideeyes

Tea...


----------



## Strommie

Orange, mango and peach juice.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## BRobson

Cup of Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## CustardTart

A nice cuppa...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Winkster

A nice cup of tea - Yorkshire Gold Tea to be precise.

It's washing the mini chocolate cornflake cakes down nicely.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## jns

think I need a Hot whiskey for this cold


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Hot chocolate


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## jns

coffee


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## BRobson

Diet Coke


----------



## jjpenguin

Port


----------



## daipp

A VERY large glass od Eagle Hawk Cabernet Merlot. 

David


----------



## CustardTart

An equally large glass of Gavi di Gavi...


----------



## tennisfan

Diet Coke & vodka


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea ! bloomin ds has just woke me up


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## The Fetherstons

summer fruit juice


----------



## BRobson

A lovely glass of Moet   because I am worth it


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Danauk

Champagne, I became an Auntie the week so we are celebrating!!


----------



## jns

another cup of coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

A lovely cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## The Fetherstons

A glass of dry white wine


----------



## daipp

Milk (semi-skimmed)

David


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## ariel75

Tea


----------



## daipp

A mug of tea.

David


----------



## MousekaMaddi

Barqs diet rootbeer, yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea, i had an awful nights sleep


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Lucozade


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> Cuppa tea



Same here


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## jjk

grapefruit and mandarin slimeline tonic


----------



## CustardTart

Hot chocolate - I'm really cold!!!


----------



## The Fetherstons

cuppa soup


----------



## daipp

Mug of tea

David


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## wideeyes

tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## wideeyes

Tea...


----------



## jjk

Diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pink Cava


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

A lovely cuppa!!!


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## The Fetherstons

earl grey


----------



## Netty

A mug of
Mickeys really creamy cocoa- chocolate caramel sundae flavour!! mmmm


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Chablis...


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sancerre


----------



## Lisash

Diet Vimto


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## The Fetherstons

earl grey tea


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## Netty

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-Free Coke..


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Danauk

A glass of chilled chardonnay!!


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pepsi Max


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

A cuppa tea


----------



## BRobson

Water


----------



## jen_uk

Vodka and diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

A Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## wifey

Large mug of tea, but later we're having a nice bottle of Farnese Pinot Grigio 2006. I'm celebrating getting a new job still part-time but I'll hopefully get more time with my family.


----------



## natalielongstaff

wifey said:


> Large mug of tea, but later we're having a nice bottle of Farnese Pinot Grigio 2006. I'm celebrating getting a new job still part-time but I'll hopefully get more time with my family.



  congratulations !

Diet coke


----------



## wifey

Thankyou Natalie I've been looking for a more family friendly shift for a while, it will be lovely not to dash out of the door  with DH at 3.25pm to meet DS from school and jump on a bus to get to work and actually have a meal together on a night before I go to work. It will be less stress for DH too his job has changed a bit lately, hopefully we can both find out how DS is doing with his school work.


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pepsi Max


----------



## eyoreaud

A cuppa tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee, (I need to wake up)


----------



## kellie37

nice cup of tea


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## The Fetherstons

Tea


----------



## eyoreaud

A nice hot cuppa tea, it's freezing here


----------



## The Fetherstons

pepsi max


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

wifey said:


> Thankyou Natalie I've been looking for a more family friendly shift for a while, it will be lovely not to dash out of the door  with DH at 3.25pm to meet DS from school and jump on a bus to get to work and actually have a meal together on a night before I go to work. It will be less stress for DH too his job has changed a bit lately, hopefully we can both find out how DS is doing with his school work.



 

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Orange, mango and peach smoothie


----------



## The Fetherstons

earl grey tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## mandymouse

A nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

pepsi max


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

pepsi max


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Pepsi Max


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jns

Fanta


----------



## natalielongstaff

just finished a glass of chardonnay


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Diet caff-free Coke...


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Danauk

Coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Danauk

A can of lilt zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

A cup of tea and some shortbread


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-free Coke...


----------



## daipp

Cobra lager.

David


----------



## Danauk

A chilled glass of chardonnay!!


----------



## jjk

orange juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

pinot grigio


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pinot grigio  (aswell)


----------



## jns

drinking Millar all night


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## jjk

fruit tea


----------



## CustardTart

Coffee...


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## kellie37

diet lemonade


----------



## PoppyAnna

Decaff Tea


----------



## jjk

pepsi max


----------



## The Fetherstons

pepsi max


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## CustardTart

Diet de-caff Coke...


----------



## eyoreaud

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

pepsi max


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Strommie

Orange juice


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Pepsi Max


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Danauk

Pepsi Max


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pinot grigio


----------



## The Fetherstons

natalielongstaff said:


> Pinot grigio



Snap thats what we are having (yummy)


----------



## jjk

orange juice


----------



## Pinky166

A nice cuppa tea....with a tiny bit of easter egg!


----------



## jns

water


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Im drinking a lovely Vodka and Lemonade lol at work hehe! x


----------



## jjk

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Danauk

water


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Danauk

Breakfast tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

hot chocolate with cream on top.


----------



## Danauk

Fanta orange zero


----------



## jjk

irish cream flavour coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## The Fetherstons

earl grey tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Detox tea...


----------



## jjk

orange squash


----------



## Danauk

water


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## shazmart

Coffee & Easter Egg


----------



## jen_uk

Diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hot tea ( i feel really poorly today  )


----------



## jjk

natalielongstaff said:


> Hot tea ( i feel really poorly today  )



get better sooon Nat 

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Hot tea ( i feel really poorly today  )



 Aww, I hope you're feeling better soon Nat

BTW - I've got a cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

natalielongstaff said:


> Hot tea ( i feel really poorly today  )



Hope you feel better soon Nat 

Water as I can't have any caffeine this morning which rules out most drinks


----------



## The Fetherstons

natalielongstaff said:


> Hot tea ( i feel really poorly today  )



Get well soon nat 

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

The Fetherstons said:


> Get well soon nat



thanks everyone  

im drinking yet another cup of tea


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Orange juice


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero, finally can have caffeine again


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea again


----------



## PoppyAnna

Merlot


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## mandymouse

cuppa tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

orange juice


----------



## Minniespal

Coke Zero


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## barrysprot36

A nice espresso coffee  

Barry


----------



## jjk

bitter lemon


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## barrysprot36

A large glass of *cold red wine*
Barry


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Oj


----------



## kellie37

more tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## kellie37

more tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

Tea


----------



## Joseph Carter

Good old fashioned H20


----------



## natalielongstaff

A large glass of pinot grigio


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Claire L

A nice cold vodka and tonic 

Claire


----------



## kellie37

tea again


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea .....again


----------



## jjk

diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## fatdave42

Tea


----------



## Pinky166

Cuppa Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## Danauk

Pepsi max


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Danauk

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lemonade


----------



## higgy66

water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## R.S.Winters

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## The Fetherstons

earl grey


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Cream Soda


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## jjk

cup of soup


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Water.


----------



## The Fetherstons

earl grey


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Danauk

Tea


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## saratogagirl

coffee


----------



## The Fetherstons

earl grey


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## jjk

juice


----------



## Shazzie B

A nice cup of tea (well a mug really!) hand delivered by DH


----------



## daipp

Milk

David


----------



## Danauk

A cold glass of Chardonnay, I don't have work tomorrow morning!!


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Pinky166

A lovely cuppa tea that DH just made me.


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Danauk

Fanta orange zero


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf coffee...


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cherry Coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Diet caffeine free Coke...


----------



## Danauk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Another Tea


----------



## Strommie

Orange, mango and peach juice.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Danauk

tea


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf coffee...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## kellie37

orange juice


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yet another cup of tea


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf tea...


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Danauk

lilt zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet cola


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dr.Pepper


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dr Pepper


----------



## Strommie

Coke Zero


----------



## Snowy-girls

cup of tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Strommie said:


> Diet Pepsi



and me


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## Snowy-girls

orange+pineapple squash


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

More flippin' water...


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Another cuppa


----------



## The Fetherstons

diet pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## irongirlof12

Chardonnay - Cheers


----------



## Snowy-girls

pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea, ive a slight hangover !


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## The Fetherstons

diet pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

fresh orange juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Orange, mango and peach juice


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## The Fetherstons

TEA


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

CustardTart said:


> Water...




Same


----------



## The Fetherstons

earl grey


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf tea...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Cuppa tea



and me !


----------



## Strommie

Orange & Raspberry smoothie


----------



## CustardTart

Diet De-Caf Coke...


----------



## jjk

diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## fatdave42

Tea..


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## T16GEM

tropicana smooth


----------



## orlandothebeagle

decaff coffee yuk, rather have a dry white but stuck at work!


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

more coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Florida's Natural Premium Orange(with bits)


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## scojos

double expresso, like it strong


----------



## Pinky166

Tea in my Minnie Mouse cup...


----------



## T16GEM

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## CHEK

Coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

diet pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## fatdave42

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## daipp

Glass of Oyster Bay Merlot  

David


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Oj


----------



## Strommie

Summer fruits spring water


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caf-free Coke...


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Pinky166

Cuppa tea.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Fresh OJ


----------



## kellie37

water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf coffee...


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea (just for a change  )


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## PoppyAnna

diet coke


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## The Fetherstons

O Juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Coke with Cherry


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## CustardTart

Diet Caff-Free Coke...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## Haworthfamily

A cuppa tea, no sugar (got to shift this baby weight!)


----------



## natalielongstaff

Orange juice


----------



## ariel75

vodka...only joking tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dr Pepper

( bad day already Eloise )


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## CustardTart

Decaf coffee...


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke  

Loved your answer Eloise


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Lemon Gatorade


----------



## Snowy-girls

tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## The Fetherstons

Glass of white wine


----------



## jjk

diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dr pepper


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Haworthfamily

Ribena!  my childhood favourite!


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## Snowy-girls

Orange+pineapple juice


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## CHEK

Cuppa Tea!!


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## irongirlof12

cuppa Yorkshire tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cupp  tea! lush!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

White wine


----------



## jjk

archers and lemonade


----------



## jns

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sprite


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## kellie37

cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Fresh Orange


----------



## Danauk

Cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Peppermint tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## PoppyAnna

Magners


----------



## Danauk

A glass of chilled chardonnay.


----------



## The Fetherstons

A glass of white wine


----------



## Pinky166

Cuppa Tea my DH just made me.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## The Fetherstons

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Danauk

Just finishing off the glass of red wine I had with my Sunday roast dinner!


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sprite


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea, will be switching to wine shortly !!!


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

Earl Grey


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Snowy-girls

An ice cold bottle of San Miguel  .


----------



## The Fetherstons

A glass of white blossom hill


----------



## Danauk

A glass of chilled chardonnay (being drunk in the back garden whilst on the Dis, I love my wireless network!!)


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sprite


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wideeyes

coke...


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## kellie37

bitter lemon


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

orange+pineapple juice


----------



## Pinky166

Water


----------



## jen_uk

diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

cream soda with a dollop of ice cream on top


----------



## The Fetherstons

Snowy-girls said:


> cream soda with a dollop of ice cream on top



mmmm sounds lovely 

Orange Juice


----------



## Pinky166

Water...but I need a glass/bottle of wine!


----------



## Snowy-girls

San Miguel(in the garden )


----------



## StupIdiot

Lemonade


----------



## The Fetherstons

diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Snowy-girls

fresh pineapple juice


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Goofysmate

Cream Soda


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dr Pepper


----------



## The Fetherstons

orange juice


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

diet pepsi


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dr Pepper


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Fresh Orange


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Orange+Pineapple Juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Pinky166

A cold bottle of Bud.....well it is almost 5 o'clock here!


----------



## mandymouse

Diet coke


----------



## Dead-metal

A chilled glass of white wine.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Danauk

A chilled glass of chardonnay, it's still so warm outside!!


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cherry Coke with a dollop of ice-cream on top .


----------



## The Fetherstons

A nice glass of white wine


----------



## jjk

orange squash


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Goofysmate

Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## DisneyExplorer

Blackcurrent Ribena


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## irongirlof12

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Orange+Pineapple Juice


----------



## Snowy-girls

San Miguel


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tropicana Orange


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cherry Coke


----------



## PoppyAnna

water


----------



## Danauk

A nice cold gin and tonic in the back garden that my neighbour just passed me over the fence as they are having one!!


----------



## tennisfan

Danauk said:


> A nice cold gin and tonic in the back garden that my neighbour just passed me over the fence as they are having one!!



You have got some great neighbours, we used to have a neighbour who always had a beer & a chat with my dad over the fence. 

Water


----------



## Danauk

A cup of tea


----------



## orlandothebeagle

tea , yuk, got night shift though so no dry white for me today!


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cream soda with a dollop of ice cram on top-yummy.


----------



## Pinky166

Fanta Orange Zero.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Dry White Wine


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cherry Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Ice cold water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Oj


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## Snowy-girls

Orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## Haworthfamily

Iced Ribena!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

A glass of Sancerre.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

1st cuppa of the day.. i hope it will wake me up !


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Goofysmate

A nice cuppa


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

coffee (trying to wake up!)


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Peppermint tea - actually quite nice


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea (just for a change  )


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## Snowy-girls

Orange+Pineapple juice.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

Fruit Juice


----------



## Strommie

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## wideeyes

tea...


----------



## Snowy-girls

orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Goofysmate

Vimto Juice


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dr Pepper


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Tesco diet coke    and , wait for it      eating a fried egg roll, mmmmmm


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Cuppa tea



and me   watching the rain !!


----------



## Snowy-girls

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea, im trying to get warm !


----------



## The Fetherstons

juice


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Fresh pineapple juice


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

Earl grey tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Orange+Pineapple juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## darthtatty

Fanta nice and fizzy


----------



## BRobson

Diet coke


----------



## wideeyes

tea.....


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Ice cold bottle of San Miguel


----------



## natalielongstaff

pinot grigio


----------



## Snowy-girls

hot choc with squirty cream on top(which dh has just made me before bed  )


----------



## Pinky166

Just put the kettle on for a nice cuppa tea.


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea


----------



## jjk

The biggest coffee I could get me hands on


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Florida Sun fresh orange


----------



## mandymouse

Tetley Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Snowy-girls

Florida Sun Orange


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Kettle's on - so a cuppa tea is on its way


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sprite


----------



## The Fetherstons

fruit juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## irongirlof12

tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## irongirlof12

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## CustardTart

Water...


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sprite


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## kellie37

nice cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa Tea


----------



## irongirlof12

water


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tarcc

coffee


----------



## irongirlof12

more tea here


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Goofysmate

Rosie Lee


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Florida Sun Orange


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## darthtatty

shandy, im not very well and shandy is my comfort drink  

lucozade makes me sick


----------



## natalielongstaff

darthtatty said:


> shandy, im not very well and shandy is my comfort drink
> 
> lucozade makes me sick



hope you feel better soon Nicky  

Diet coke


----------



## tarcc

get well soon Nicky


----------



## PoppyAnna

Diet Cherry Coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## mandymouse

A Bahama Mama (oops sorry I thought I was somewhere else then) I mean a .

.. Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## BRobson

diet coke


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## wideeyes

tea....


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## NatalieMT

A diet kick, it's Tesco's version of Red Bull. Much cheaper!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Goofysmate

cup of rosie lee


----------



## darthtatty

natalielongstaff said:


> hope you feel better soon Nicky
> 
> Diet coke





tarcc said:


> get well soon Nicky




thanks feel bit better today
 

drinking water with cut up lemon in


----------



## Dead-metal

A vodka and diet coke


----------



## tarcc

raspberry daiquiri


----------



## Snowy-girls

bottle of San Miguel


----------



## BRobson

Glass of wine


----------



## Pinky166

Cuppa tea.....(and a cyber Archers & lemonade  )


----------



## Snowy-girls

Florida's Natural Orange


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## The Fetherstons

fruit juice


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cherry Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## CustardTart

Caff-free Diet Coke...


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea

I've just realised that this thread has now reached it's limit on posts, so I'll start a new one

New thread here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25322211#post25322211


----------

